# Septic smell



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a customer that is complaining of a septic smell around his house. He had a complete new system installed (conventional) in fall of 2012. The system was moved from a higher location to an area about 12' lower than the house .

I originally thought the vent was maybe to low below the ridge of the house so I temporarily extended about 5' above ridge. thought all was good but just got an email that it has returned.

All venting is atmospheric and it only smells in a couple of areas around the front door which is nowhere near the sewer but is somewhat below the vent,25'.

Thoughts?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Is the front door down wind of the vent? Might try a charcoal filter on the vent.

Any complaint about odor indoors or is it strictly outside?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Does the customer live in an open area like on lake front or in a field ?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Vent pipe(s) came apart inside attic or wall?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

SewerRat said:


> Is the front door down wind of the vent? Might try a charcoal filter on the vent.
> 
> Any complaint about odor indoors or is it strictly outside?


SR. front door is below,kinda, and down wind. just outside.

OS. yes, they live on a lake on top of a hill with new septic down and to the right as you are facing the lake.

RJ. all venting indoors is good


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

siding nails shot into vent rusted out ???


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I didn't think charcoal filters could be used in freezing temps due to steam and then freezing?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> siding nails shot into vent rusted out ???


Interior wall, all is good on the inside.Smell is only around front door on the outside of the house.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Dog pooping in the bushes.?

Or, a prankster?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I was thinking that with the new system being below and also brand new, the septic vents at the tank are pulling air from low to high, with the wind off the lake adding to the problem.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Dog pooping in the bushes.?
> 
> Or, a prankster?


 
thats what I was thinkin also, but its kinda rare someone drops trow and lays a cleveland steamer by someones front door 

set up a camera :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> SR. front door is below,kinda, and down wind. just outside.
> 
> OS. yes, they live on a lake on top of a hill with new septic down and to the right as you are facing the lake.
> 
> RJ. all venting indoors is good


I figured that ...

I have had this happen may times over the years ... 

If cause by the wind hitting the ridge of the roof .. The air bends down ward and pushes it down the opposite side of the roof ... Towards the ground ...

One of two ways to fix this .. Install roof vent on other side of roof or extend vent to the 10/2 rule ... Which two feet higher to 10 ft horizontal .. Same as a chimney


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> If figured that ...
> 
> I have had this happen may times over the years ...
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was thinking about moving it. Right now I have it extended 5 1/2' above the ridge. Looks like h-ll but its a seasonal house. I just wanna cover all my bases before I tell them that moving the vent will take care of the problem.


----------

